# Stretched out?



## lilchris28 (Mar 4, 2012)

Wesley was laying in his igloo, on his belly, with his back legs kicked out behind him. Does his tummy hurt, or is this a sign that he's relaxed? I know if a rabbit is laying like that, their belly hurts, that's why I'm asking. I hope he's okay. :?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't worry it's normal. My hedgies do it all the time when they first wake up. And I personally think it's cute lol


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

we call it "splatting" around here  totally normal, and totally cute


----------



## lilchris28 (Mar 4, 2012)

Yay! I thought it was cute too, but only if it didn't mean he was in pain.


----------



## LindseyPronk (Mar 1, 2012)

I was worried about this to at first.. My thoughts were the same (i had rabbits going up) but hedgies are different i believe they do in where their in a really relaxed state. Should be happy, means he's feeling comfy in his new home, and glad to hear he's good and healthy( from your other posts)  My bottom picture is actually of Emmett sleeping with his arms stretched out.. one of the cutest things i've even seen


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

My little guy splats out quite a bit. Some times it's to cool off, but most of the time it's just to be comfortable. He doesn't do it as often in his igloo since his butt hangs out the front door if he does, but if we're on the couch, he'll splat right out and wriggle in next to me.


----------

